# During pandemic lockdown have you found any new hobbies or things that you really enjoy doing?



## Chrisinmd (Mar 27, 2020)

During pandemic lock down have you found any new hobbies or things that you really enjoy doing?  Or old hobbies or passions that you now have time to start again? 

During this virus lock down and social distancing that pretty much puts most martial arts in a category of things not to do.  At least no sparring or classes with other people.  So what do you do in your free time that gives you joy? Looking for some tips for myself


----------



## Buka (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been watching the entire DVD collection of Breaking Bad, including the 50+ hours of Special Features.

Man, I could get used to this staying home stuff.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm going to work, same as always. Just with less PPE.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been slowly catching up on some projects around the house. I really enjoy those when the mood strikes me. Today I installed some shelving in my workshop area, using some old chipwood VHS "bookcases" my mom ditched when she moved. I like the challenge of figuring out how to make stuff work, and the sense of completion.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 27, 2020)

Try to design a set of solo drills for students to train at home.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ve got three different swords I am rebuilding.  One of them I began working on a bunch of years ago for a classmate, but I never finished it.  I haven’t done any new work in several years. So I’m getting reconnected to that old hobby of mine.  Hopefully I’ll get them finished this time.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m putting in a ton of overtime at work. My new career is considered essential, and there’s a ton of OT to be had. It’s amazing the amount of people that just flat out don’t want to work any more than the bare minimum. We do 4 x 10 hour shifts, so a 5th day brings in an extra 10 hours. Somehow it’s too hard to work 5 days a week for some people 

My 7 and 9 year old daughters being home all day every day and just doing things to intentionally really annoy each other and us serves as extra motivation to work extra. Combine that with everything being on lockdown around here, and you’ve got the perfect storm. It’s either work more hours or frequent the liquor store that’s also considered essential  I’ll stay constructive. 

While everyone else is hoarding toilet paper, I’m hoarding extra shifts and money. I’ve got 2 big packs of TP from BJ’s, so I’m good for a while.

Aside from that, I bought a few new woodworking tools - miter saw and router. Going to start building some outdoor furniture right after I build a new work table.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nothing new as such, both OH and I are retired so have already settled into doing stuff we like. There is a call for us retirees to go back to work but we can't because of health problems. I've been doing a lot online for my Rainbows and Brownies as we can't meet otherwise it's all the usual things we enjoy which are quite modest and don't involve going out.

I do miss travelling down to see my granddaughter though, she's 13 months old now and such a bundle of mischief and curiosity. Still we can video call and chat. there's no horseracing until at least May so both my daughter and son in law are at home which is where my son in law works as well, the racing yard is an  enormous estate with lots of land, gallops, woods and fields so they can get out for walks easily with the dog. They send videos of them out and about which is fun.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 28, 2020)

The only real differences in my regular routine stems from being stuck with the IV. 
We had a long work day yesterday on our PPE conversion projects. Two millwrights from the same industrial park came in yesterday to help move a large 5 axis robot which helped tremendously. They built a slick frame/base with a mounting plate to locate the robot. This will help with both the temporary location of the robot and it's eventual move back to it's regular location. I have a beta program ready to test today. The conveyance is in place and should be ready to go. 

Little change with my at home projects. With the help of our son, I spread 18 acres of lime, fertilizer, and fescue yesterday. We had our first calf of the season a few days ago (see avatar) which is always exciting. I have some upcoming major service/repair on one baler which is going to be a challenge on a bad leg. 
My wife's law practice has been about 70% from a distance/online and 30% meeting with clients in person when absolutely necessary. Our son had just finished up a gig with a college football program before all the virus stuff started so he has been at home working for his mom and me. 

It is difficult to look forward and predict what the permanent changes in our society post virus will be. My wife and I do think there will be a shift in the preference to perform certain service industry work online. A significant portion of her legal business involves certain government entities and they have guidelines for video services which she is researching. 
Talk about a self-greasing wheel. 

Tennessee is close to 1,200 cases and 6 deaths. Our county has 9 and the total for the 6 adjoining counties is 20 so very low in our area. 
By in large it is business as usual in our area with the exception of dine-in at restaurants. I even saw a biker bar open yesterday which I am certain was in violation. 
Our stores have mild shortages in dry goods but we have ran out of nothing at home. 

I pray all is good for everyone else.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I’m putting in a ton of overtime at work. My new career is considered essential, and there’s a ton of OT to be had. It’s amazing the amount of people that just flat out don’t want to work any more than the bare minimum. We do 4 x 10 hour shifts, so a 5th day brings in an extra 10 hours. Somehow it’s too hard to work 5 days a week for some people
> 
> My 7 and 9 year old daughters being home all day every day and just doing things to intentionally really annoy each other and us serves as extra motivation to work extra. Combine that with everything being on lockdown around here, and you’ve got the perfect storm. It’s either work more hours or frequent the liquor store that’s also considered essential  I’ll stay constructive.
> 
> ...


I would love to have some work right now.  We are in a bit of a financial pickle, having some income would be excellent.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 28, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I would love to have some work right now.  We are in a bit of a financial pickle, having some income would be excellent.


Yeah, all of my income sources are either dead in the water (dependent upon gatherings of people) or put me back at risk (driving for Lyft, which is what got me quaratined the first time).


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I would love to have some work right now.  We are in a bit of a financial pickle, having some income would be excellent.





gpseymour said:


> Yeah, all of my income sources are either dead in the water (dependent upon gatherings of people) or put me back at risk (driving for Lyft, which is what got me quaratined the first time).


I’m very fortunate right now. Way too many people are really struggling financially through this mess. I guess I chose the right career this time around - making biotech medicine. 

We have a cafeteria service at our worksite (3 cafeterias on the campus) which employs I’m guessing around 100 contracted workers or so, as it’s a 24/7 operation (2 open 24/7). Our company has gone to bare bones essential staff only, and the cafeterias closed 3 weeks ago for a minimum of 2 months.

The contracted company is a locally owned and run business. The owner can’t possibly afford to pay everyone for 2 months without any money coming in. He had to lay them off. A bunch of people employed by my company weren’t happy when they found out. But honestly, it’s for the better of a bad situation - at least they can collect unemployment until they reopen and hire them all back. While it’s not much and quite possibly not enough, at least it’s something. 

I see a lot of those guys every day. Or at least until this happened. My heart goes out to them. And by no means are they the only ones. Not even close. 

Love or hate the government, at least they’re trying to help people out with stuff - getting creditors like mortgage lenders, student loans, etc. to suspend payments; increasing unemployment benefits; tax check; stuff like that. It’s most likely not enough for a lot of people, but every little bit helps. 

As for me, I’m banking my OT money. Saving it for a rainy day. I’ve seen too much so far to not do that. I’ve put in a combined 40 hours of overtime the last 4 weeks, will take 2 weeks off from OT (still working my 40), then another 40 hours of OT over the following 4 weeks. And I’ll reassess it halfway through the next round of OT. If they’ll let me continue it anyway. All signs point to yes, as we’ve got something in the works that’ll be all hands on deck for several months. Possibly longer.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 28, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I’m very fortunate right now. Way too many people are really struggling financially through this mess. I guess I chose the right career this time around - making biotech medicine.
> 
> We have a cafeteria service at our worksite (3 cafeterias on the campus) which employs I’m guessing around 100 contracted workers or so, as it’s a 24/7 operation (2 open 24/7). Our company has gone to bare bones essential staff only, and the cafeterias closed 3 weeks ago for a minimum of 2 months.
> 
> ...


This is going to be tough for a lot of folks. Play the advantages you have, brother.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I’m very fortunate right now. Way too many people are really struggling financially through this mess. I guess I chose the right career this time around - making biotech medicine.
> 
> We have a cafeteria service at our worksite (3 cafeterias on the campus) which employs I’m guessing around 100 contracted workers or so, as it’s a 24/7 operation (2 open 24/7). Our company has gone to bare bones essential staff only, and the cafeterias closed 3 weeks ago for a minimum of 2 months.
> 
> ...


I would love some overtime pay right now.  We needed to do an early withdrawal from retirement savings last year, and now it's time to pay the taxes and penalties.  As much as I usually hate doing overtime, right now I would welcome as much as I can get.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I would love some overtime pay right now.  We needed to do an early withdrawal from retirement savings last year, and now it's time to pay the taxes and penalties.  As much as I usually hate doing overtime, right now I would welcome as much as I can get.


We bought our house in November. I used some Roth IRA money for the down payment and it wasn’t taxed right. It was too late for them to issue a check. That’s what started my OT journey. Things have been pretty tight since buying the house, but no complaints because it’s for the right reason and temporary. Savings were pretty much nonexistent until the OT started. I’m trying to get close to where we were before the house. 

If I wasn’t getting paid right now, I have no clue what I’d do. Too many people are in that position right now. Even a lot of people who are working are having a tough time. A friend owns a two family house and rents one unit out. He’s working but his wife isn’t due to this. And their tenants (couple) both aren’t working either. Problem is he can’t pay the mortgage and everything else on his income alone. They could afford to lose either his wife’s or the tenant’s income, but not both at the same time.

My wife is a public school teacher and is still getting paid. She’s doing class through Zoom and Google docs. If she wasn’t getting paid, wed be struggling, even with the OT I’m getting. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone else in the same boat. I’m confident it’ll end before it gets to the point of no return for most people. But it’s not going to be pretty in the meantime.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 28, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> This is going to be tough for a lot of folks. Play the advantages you have, brother.


I definitely am. I was down and felt like I had no way out for quite a while not too long ago. I never want to be there again. I thank God every night that that’s over and ask it doesn’t happen again.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah.. I truly feel for those struggling financially, and in any other way.

I was already unemployed before all this happened, but now it is a million times harder to find work... so had to bite the bullet and apply for Jobseeker Payment today. Seemed like the sensible thing to do, but it's given me quite some relief, as was running out of money.

It's never a bad idea to ask for help when you need it <3


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 29, 2020)

As for the thread (which is great idea), I've been dedicating my time between martial arts, weight training, stretching/mobility routines, piano, singing, reading, meditation, chatting with others on the internet, video games, writing/journalling, roasting coffee, DRINKING coffee, few DIY stuff round the house, watching all the stuff I've always wanted to watch... there's never nothing to do.

But I still make time to do nothing ;D


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 29, 2020)

Rather than have folks believe I’ve been terribly productive during this time, I’ve balanced my DIY projects nicely with some extra gaming.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 29, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I definitely am. I was down and felt like I had no way out for quite a while not too long ago. I never want to be there again. I thank God every night that that’s over and ask it doesn’t happen again.


You are a good man JR. I consider it an honor to hear how your journey is unfolding. 
Keep the faith brother.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 29, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Rather than have folks believe I’ve been terribly productive during this time, I’ve balanced my DIY projects nicely with some extra gaming.


Me... I’ve been terribly unproductive at home 

My wife is very grateful for all the OT I’ve been putting in, and shockingly hasn’t complained about my lack of help with the household chores lately. It would probably be a different story if she wasn’t home all day with the kids though. But I’ll gladly act a little more tired than usual, sit on the couch longer and play it up just a little bit. It’s a balancing act and somehow I’ve found the right balance for the time being 

It’s supposed to rain on my “weekend” (Monday and Tuesday). No escaping and taking my time with yard cleanup while I pretend to keep an eye on the girls while they’re outside with me. Maybe I’ll organize the garage all weekend. It’s still an obstacle course from the move.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 29, 2020)

They first told us we were going work from home....then put us in charge of security of an isolation center...so I am working.

Our friend that fights professionally and owns a gymn is sending out daily workouts to his fighters...he added Jacob to the group.

Jacob talked his mom into doing the workouts with him......next day she basically couldn't move due to being sore....lol.  We will see if she tries again. (The workouts are pretty intense, she only made it half way through the 2nd round)


----------



## Buka (Mar 29, 2020)

On a whim, I wrote a survival guide back in the seventies, all tongue in cheek I assure you. But I found it the other day and decided to take some of my own advice.

 So I'm making a chicken soup. 




And cookies from Magic butter.

 

Here's to an interesting day. Cheers!


----------



## granfire (Mar 29, 2020)

Buka said:


> On a whim, I wrote a survival guide back in the seventies, all tongue in cheek I assure you. But I found it the other day and decided to take some of my own advice.
> 
> So I'm making a chicken soup.
> 
> ...


you got any chicken in there, too?!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 29, 2020)

My dogs still have a lot of love.


----------



## Buka (Mar 29, 2020)

granfire said:


> you got any chicken in there, too?!



At that point, no. Chicken, already cooked, was on the side.

But as of now....there’s a great, big pot o’ soup. And some matzah, a nice loaf of Rye bread, wine....and der cookies.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 29, 2020)

Catching up on a lot of house maintenance, replaced some old wood, cleaning and painting, cleaning out a lot of stuff we've had in storage but not used for years. Still working cardio and strength.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 29, 2020)

Buka said:


> At that point, no. Chicken, already cooked, was on the side.
> 
> But as of now....there’s a great, big pot o’ soup. And some matzah, a nice loaf of Rye bread, wine....and der cookies.


I need to bake. I’ve had some ingredients set aside. Time to use ‘em. I think some spice cookies, pumpkin muffins and some sort of bread. Don’t tell the Hobbit.


----------



## granfire (Mar 29, 2020)

Buka said:


> At that point, no. Chicken, already cooked, was on the side.
> 
> But as of now....there’s a great, big pot o’ soup. And some matzah, a nice loaf of Rye bread, wine....and der cookies.


Die Kekse! 
email me a plate!


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 30, 2020)

A very helpful fitness video!

Tears... I had tears watching this... XDXDXD

Dylan Naughton


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> During pandemic lock down have you found any new hobbies or things that you really enjoy doing?  Or old hobbies or passions that you now have time to start again?
> 
> During this virus lock down and social distancing that pretty much puts most martial arts in a category of things not to do.  At least no sparring or classes with other people.  So what do you do in your free time that gives you joy? Looking for some tips for myself


Picked up Borderlands 3 so I can play with my adult kids.  Made a couple of batches of soap.  I'm having fun with making things smell antibacterial.  While there are essential oils that can help with this, all soap does the job.  But I've found that using certain smells makes people feel better. 


Wishing I had a kiln and wheel at home.  Started learning to throw pottery about 5 months ago.  While I'm terrible at it, I wish I had the stuff at home to work on it.  I could spend a lot of time happily creating mugs, bowls, etc that are slightly misshapen and oddly sized.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)

Well I had planned on spending 2 weeks playing my guitar again during knee surgery recovery, started a week before. Then when the knee surgery was postponed I stopped. Well,, not being in a (told to do it) voluntary quarantine due to possible exposure to Covid 19....I'm sitting here listening to old blues songs and I think I might just pick the guitar up again and start playing to fill my free time between sets of taijiquan and exercising. 

Played for over 20 years and then one day just stopped.....


----------



## Buka (Mar 30, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Played for over 20 years and then one day just stopped.....



Man, your fingers must have been really tired.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I had planned on spending 2 weeks playing my guitar again during knee surgery recovery, started a week before. Then when the knee surgery was postponed I stopped. Well,, not being in a (told to do it) voluntary quarantine due to possible exposure to Covid 19....I'm sitting here listening to old blues songs and I think I might just pick the guitar up again and start playing to fill my free time between sets of taijiquan and exercising.
> 
> Played for over 20 years and then one day just stopped.....


Am I the only one who immediately thought of the scene from Forrest Gump?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)

Buka said:


> Man, your fingers must have been really tired.



Dang near wore them to a nub


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2020)

Steve said:


> Am I the only one who immediately thought of the scene from Forrest Gump?



yup


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> yup


That made me laugh.


----------



## Buka (Mar 30, 2020)

granfire said:


> Die Kekse!
> email me a plate!



What does that translate to, please?

Have to be careful with the cookies, I left some for Santa once.

He hasn’t left my house in nine years.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 31, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> They first told us we were going work from home....then put us in charge of security of an isolation center...so I am working.
> 
> Our friend that fights professionally and owns a gymn is sending out daily workouts to his fighters...he added Jacob to the group.
> 
> Jacob talked his mom into doing the workouts with him......next day she basically couldn't move due to being sore....lol.  We will see if she tries again. (The workouts are pretty intense, she only made it half way through the 2nd round)




I don't know what time it would be where you are but Joe Wicks ( a fitness instructor well known over here) does a morning half hour PE session live on You Tube. it's meant to be for children but lots of families are joining in and he gives a shout to them via his brother, it's not intensive and it extremely good fun so your other half might enjoy that more to start off with. the are on Mon-Fri and they are recorded so you can do them in your own time. It's a very good 'starting' point for those who don't usually do fitness. Lots of people all around the world joining it. How to watch Joe Wicks' live YouTube PE sessions and when are they on? | Metro News


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I had planned on spending 2 weeks playing my guitar again during knee surgery recovery, started a week before. Then when the knee surgery was postponed I stopped. Well,, not being in a (told to do it) voluntary quarantine due to possible exposure to Covid 19....I'm sitting here listening to old blues songs and I think I might just pick the guitar up again and start playing to fill my free time between sets of taijiquan and exercising.
> 
> Played for over 20 years and then one day just stopped.....


That's awesome Xue, had no idea you played . Any particular styles of music you like playing?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 31, 2020)

Steve said:


> Am I the only one who immediately thought of the scene from Forrest Gump?


Nope. First thing I thought too. 

Edit: Maybe I should’ve hit disagree instead of agree, because you weren’t the only one?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> That's awesome Xue, had no idea you played . Any particular styles of music you like playing?



When I played I played mostly rock and blues with a dash of metal. I then started to transition to classical and then.......quit.....but I'm thinking blues type stuff now..however I have discovered that after so many years not really playing and multiple false restarts....to quote BB King....My fingers is stupid


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Nope. First thing I thought too.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I should’ve hit disagree instead of agree, because you weren’t the only one?



Nope, wrong, it was just him...admit it 

It pain me to admit this, I tend to get such references, but I actually do not get that one


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 31, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I don't know what time it would be where you are but Joe Wicks ( a fitness instructor well known over here) does a morning half hour PE session live on You Tube. it's meant to be for children but lots of families are joining in and he gives a shout to them via his brother, it's not intensive and it extremely good fun so your other half might enjoy that more to start off with. the are on Mon-Fri and they are recorded so you can do them in your own time. It's a very good 'starting' point for those who don't usually do fitness. Lots of people all around the world joining it. How to watch Joe Wicks' live YouTube PE sessions and when are they on? | Metro News



Thanks but he isn't letting her off that easy...lol

No Pains....No Gains....lol


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 31, 2020)

Spring flush is here. This means we have a ton of project going on at the farms. Finding something to do is never a problem here. It is finding time to do nothing that is tough this time of year.
With all colleges/universities and pro teams shut down due to the virus, our son is not doing his regular job right now. We put him on the payroll while he is home. He is a very good son who I am so very proud of. Has very good work ethic. With me being hamstringed from surgery/infection it a huge benefit to have him here.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nope, wrong, it was just him...admit it
> 
> It pain me to admit this, I tend to get such references, but I actually do not get that one


There's a section of the movie where he just starts running, and doesn't stop.  Becomes a national phenomenon.  And then he just stops suddenly for no real reason.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2020)

Steve said:


> There's a section of the movie where he just starts running, and doesn't stop.  Becomes a national phenomenon.  And then he just stops suddenly for no real reason.



Thanks, now I understand......But I still say it was just you


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 31, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> Thanks but he isn't letting her off that easy...lol
> 
> No Pains....No Gains....lol




ah well just remember if she can't do anything because she's aching too much there's more for you to do.... happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 31, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> When I played I played mostly rock and blues with a dash of metal. I then started to transition to classical and then.......quit.....but I'm thinking blues type stuff now..however I have discovered that after so many years not really playing and multiple false restarts....to quote BB King....My fingers is stupid


Well clearly moving into Classical was where you went wrong.  It killed your desire to play.  Get back into the rock and metal (and a little blues).  That what the guitar was invented for.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Well clearly moving into Classical was where you went wrong.  It killed your desire to play.  Get back into the rock and metal (and a little blues).  That what the guitar was invented for.



Likely, because about 5 years ago I realized, as I picked up the classical guitar and starting working with classical again (only to stop in a few days) that I liked listening to classical much more than trying to play it. But even this time I started down the same road....then stopped, regretted trading in my Guild electric years ago, put the classical back in the case...picked up my acoustic...put that pack in the case after a couple minutes...and then picked up my old Vantage, put on new strings and started playing. May not last, but I have time at the moment so I think I shall go work on some simple blues scales and se what I can do with the "Hendrix" Chord (E7#9)


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 31, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Likely, because about 5 years ago I realized, as I picked up the classical guitar and starting working with classical again (only to stop in a few days) that I liked listening to classical much more than trying to play it. But even this time I started down the same road....then stopped, regretted trading in my Guild electric years ago, put the classical back in the case...picked up my acoustic...put that pack in the case after a couple minutes...and then picked up my old Vantage, put on new strings and started playing. May not last, but I have time at the moment so I think I shall go work on some simple blues scales and se what I can do with the "Hendrix" Chord (E7#9)


Nothing like a couple power chords to keep ya movin’!


----------



## granfire (Mar 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> What does that translate to, please?
> 
> Have to be careful with the cookies, I left some for Santa once.
> 
> He hasn’t left my house in nine years.


Cookies
Das Keks, die Kekse. I suppose a bastardization of cakes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Nothing like a couple power chords to keep ya movin’!



I have discovered (today) that my left hand and fingers get tired and sore a whole lot quicker...but the blues scales were fun.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 1, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> When I played I played mostly rock and blues with a dash of metal. I then started to transition to classical and then.......quit.....but I'm thinking blues type stuff now..however I have discovered that after so many years not really playing and multiple false restarts....to quote BB King....My fingers is stupid


Awesome... that's a really diverse background! Totally different styles of playing, very cool, ease back into it slowly. Trust me, the fingers will remember


----------



## Steve (Apr 1, 2020)

I've had some time to dig into some genealogy research.  My wife's maternal grandmother used to tell stories about her dad, who was a riverboat gambler who was shot and pushed off a cliff.  While I can't corroborate that, I did find that he had another family who know nothing about my wife's family, who are genetically related as close as 2nd cousin.  While I have photos of him as an older man, these guys have photos of him in his 20s.  His first wife is listed as a widow in the 1910 census, which leads me to wonder if she left him, he left her, or he faked his death.

Also, I love the names.  My wife's grandmother was Audrey Pearl.  Her siblings were names Otis, Clyde, Bessie, Fern, Daisy, and Emma Lucille.


----------



## granfire (Apr 1, 2020)

I dug out my sewing stuff, need to make sure the machine actually works.


----------



## Buka (Apr 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> I've had some time to dig into some genealogy research.  My wife's maternal grandmother used to tell stories about her dad, who was a riverboat gambler who was shot and pushed off a cliff.  While I can't corroborate that, I did find that he had another family who know nothing about my wife's family, who are genetically related as close as 2nd cousin.  While I have photos of him as an older man, these guys have photos of him in his 20s.  His first wife is listed as a widow in the 1910 census, which leads me to wonder if she left him, he left her, or he faked his death.
> 
> Also, I love the names.  My wife's grandmother was Audrey Pearl.  Her siblings were names Otis, Clyde, Bessie, Fern, Daisy, and Emma Lucille.



That's an awesome story, right there.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> I've had some time to dig into some genealogy research.  My wife's maternal grandmother used to tell stories about her dad, who was a riverboat gambler who was shot and pushed off a cliff.  While I can't corroborate that, I did find that he had another family who know nothing about my wife's family, who are genetically related as close as 2nd cousin.  While I have photos of him as an older man, these guys have photos of him in his 20s.  His first wife is listed as a widow in the 1910 census, which leads me to wonder if she left him, he left her, or he faked his death.
> 
> Also, I love the names.  My wife's grandmother was Audrey Pearl.  Her siblings were names Otis, Clyde, Bessie, Fern, Daisy, and Emma Lucille.




I have a friend whose hobby is genealogy, she often will do family trees for other people but always warns them before she starts that she may find things they could find shocking or things hidden for years because it would upset the family.


----------



## Steve (Apr 1, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I have a friend whose hobby is genealogy, she often will do family trees for other people but always warns them before she starts that she may find things they could find shocking or things hidden for years because it would upset the family.


That's undoubtedly true. We've had a few surprises.  I think one of my mom's brothers, my Uncle Joe, had an affair and had a child who didn't know.  She shows up as a 1st cousin for me, and a "close relative" to my mom, but we have no idea who she is. One of my other cousins has reached out to her, but she hasn't responded back.

Another surprise we had was that my dad always thought he was half German heritage and half Norwegian.  His dad came from Germany as a young boy, and his mom from Norway.  Well, come to find out that genetically, he's like 98% Scandinavian.  I guess all of the folks on his Dad's side came from a region of Prussia that once belonged to Sweden, and just by virtue of governments shifting, became German by default.

I should clarify that my mom is the one who takes this very seriously, and I've been learning the ropes from her to primarily focus on my wife's family.  Recently, since my daughter got married, I have been researching his family, as well.  They've been in America since the 1600s, and so there is a lot of information available.  Now, his family has some colorful characters in it, including at least one guy who was branded a pirate by the crown for fishing illegally off the coast of Nova Scotia (among other things).


----------



## Buka (Apr 1, 2020)

I've been hesitant to go the genealogy route. My friends say they've already done it for me and that I'm related to Reverend Jim from Taxi and Kramer from Steinfield.

I'm hesitant because they may be correct.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 1, 2020)

Does anyone listen to Howard Stern? One of the guys on the show’s sister (Sal’s sister) did the 23 & Me. People have been coming out of the woodwork claiming their father is Sal’s father. I think there’s about half a dozen or so. 

I’m not letting any of my siblings anywhere near that test


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2020)

We have a new activity here in the UK, Thursday evenings 2000h we all go out onto our doorsteps, balconies etc and make a huge noise, bang pans, clap, shout etc to show appreciation for our medical staff. amazingly uplifting and wonderful.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> We have a new activity here in the UK, Thursday evenings 2000h we all go out onto our doorsteps, balconies etc and make a huge noise, bang pans, clap, shout etc to show appreciation for our medical staff. amazingly uplifting and wonderful.


That's really cool.  Can you record it and put it on YouTube?  I'd love to see/hear it!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> That's really cool.  Can you record it and put it on YouTube?  I'd love to see/hear it!



I don't have to put it on, hundreds of people already have plus it's on all the channels' news! It's countrywide and amazing. It's also a way of connecting with people in this lock down, we can't touch or be close but we can make our voices heard. 











UK applauds NHS staff and other key workers


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 2, 2020)

In the spirit of getting back to neglected hobbies, I finally got around to putting the telescope back together after I took it apart when we moved last year.  Looking forward to having a good look come nightfall, although there is a lot more light pollution where we now live.


----------



## Steve (Apr 2, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> In the spirit of getting back to neglected hobbies, I finally got around to putting the telescope back together after I took it apart when we moved last year.  Looking forward to having a good look come nightfall, although there is a lot more light pollution where we now live.


There was a house nearby for sale with a legit observatory in the back yard.  It was on Bainbridge island.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2020)

Steve said:


> There was a house nearby for sale with a legit observatory in the back yard.  It was on Bainbridge island.


Almost bought a house in Nambe, years ago.....just because of the observatory.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 3, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> We have a new activity here in the UK, Thursday evenings 2000h we all go out onto our doorsteps, balconies etc and make a huge noise, bang pans, clap, shout etc to show appreciation for our medical staff. amazingly uplifting and wonderful.


Ahh... love it so much <3


----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2020)

elder999 said:


> Almost bought a house in Nambe, years ago.....just because of the observatory.


12034 Carole Pl NE, Bainbridge Island, WA 98110 - 3 beds/2 baths

Here's the one I was thinking of.  Just sold 2 months ago.  The house is nice, but the observatory is super cool (more pictures on redfin):


----------



## JP3 (Apr 4, 2020)

My wife & I've started playing the Cash Flow 101  boardgame, getting an understanding of very basic real estate investment while we've got the spare time to do so & learn.


----------



## Buka (Apr 4, 2020)

Steve said:


> 12034 Carole Pl NE, Bainbridge Island, WA 98110 - 3 beds/2 baths
> 
> Here's the one I was thinking of.  Just sold 2 months ago.  The house is nice, but the observatory is super cool (more pictures on redfin):



Man, that is just too cool for school. That would be SO awesome.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 5, 2020)

Not a new hobby, but an old one.
At The Hotchkiss School , back in 1974, I had Mr Hawkins for English class, first period, and my desk was right in front of his. There were two bells that rang at the beginning of class, five minutes apart-Mr. Hawkins would come into class at the first bell, sit down at his desk, and do the NY Times' crossword puzzle-he'd usually finish by the time he got up for the second bell to close the door and start class.

Man, did I want to be able to do those puzzles like he did, just filling in the words! Now, nearly 50 years later, I do-of course, I do! Living in New Mexico, though, I'd drifted away from doing the crossword-I subscribe to the Times online, but never really got into doing the crossword online......well, now I do it every day...


----------



## Buka (Apr 6, 2020)

New hobbies? I was thinking of taking up eating raw amphibians.






Man, I have to watch myself. I'm trying real hard not to let culture differences make me hate. Sometimes, like during global pandemics, it sure ain't easy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2020)

Buka said:


> New hobbies? I was thinking of taking up eating raw amphibians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a woman from Guangzhou (southern China) once said to me, "Southern Chinese eat anything with legs, except tables and chairs"

As my wife, Northern Chinese once said to me "Southern Chinese eat weird food"


----------



## Buka (Apr 6, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> As a woman from Guangzhou (southern China) once said to me, "Southern Chinese eat anything with legs, except tables and chairs"
> 
> As my wife, Northern Chinese once said to me "Southern Chinese eat weird food"



That a great line, the tables and chairs one.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I’ve got three different swords I am rebuilding.  One of them I began working on a bunch of years ago for a classmate, but I never finished it.  I haven’t done any new work in several years. So I’m getting reconnected to that old hobby of mine.  Hopefully I’ll get them finished this time.



i just finished rebuilding this one, a Willow Leaf Dao, so named as the blade is thinner than the wide Oxtail Dao.  I'm getting to prefer the willow leaf, even tho the oxtail seems to be more common.  I find the wide blade of the oxtail to create a more cumbersome weapon. 

In the past, I rebuilt hilts by bronze casting, which is a lengthy multi-step process.  I've liked the results, but the amount of time and work that goes into it can encourage me to avoid it.  This time I took a different approach and cut the pieces out of steel bar that I got from Lowes.  I actually cut the tang off the original blade and reshaped the bottom 6-7 inches of blade into a new tang.  I then cut the guard from 1/4 inch steel plate, and the two pieces of the pommel from 3/8 inch steel plate.  The grip is strips of hickory.  I shaped it all and fit it to the tang with heavy grade two-part epoxy and 1/4 inch steel pins. 

This is far from perfect, but is completely serviceable and I'm happy with the results.  I had a few dead-ends and had to redo some parts a couple times, and I learned a lot in the process.  It still took about 1/4 to 1/3 the time to build as the bronze casting would have taken. 

I did do some training with this sword before I rebuilt it, and the blade was longer than I liked and poorly balanced.  I'm much happier with it now, having shortened it and shifted the balance on it a bit.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2020)

My newest hobby, since I am now working from home occasionally, is apparently sitting in my desk chair, with my feet on an exercise ball. remoting to my work PCs, answering emails and attending telephone meetings....but I can't say I really enjoy doing it....by comparison.....I really enjoy going outside and raking leaves.....which all of my life, I have despised doing.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 14, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> i just finished rebuilding this one, a Willow Leaf Dao, so named as the blade is thinner than the wide Oxtail Dao.  I'm getting to prefer the willow leaf, even tho the oxtail seems to be more common.  I find the wide blade of the oxtail to create a more cumbersome weapon.
> 
> In the past, I rebuilt hilts by bronze casting, which is a lengthy multi-step process.  I've liked the results, but the amount of time and work that goes into it can encourage me to avoid it.  This time I took a different approach and cut the pieces out of steel bar that I got from Lowes.  I actually cut the tang off the original blade and reshaped the bottom 6-7 inches of blade into a new tang.  I then cut the guard from 1/4 inch steel plate, and the two pieces of the pommel from 3/8 inch steel plate.  The grip is strips of hickory.  I shaped it all and fit it to the tang with heavy grade two-part epoxy and 1/4 inch steel pins.
> 
> ...


Very nice. How many hours do you think you have in that project?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 14, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> My newest hobby, since I am now working from home occasionally, is apparently sitting in my desk chair, with my feet on an exercise ball. remoting to my work PCs, answering emails and attending telephone meetings....but I can't say I really enjoy doing it....by comparison.....I really enjoy going outside and raking leaves.....which all of my life, I have despised doing.


It just takes a bit of perspective. All preferences are relative to something. Raking leaves beats the hell out of that other stuff.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 14, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> My newest hobby, since I am now working from home occasionally, is apparently sitting in my desk chair, with my feet on an exercise ball. remoting to my work PCs, answering emails and attending telephone meetings....but I can't say I really enjoy doing it....by comparison.....I really enjoy going outside and raking leaves.....which all of my life, I have despised doing.


I used to despise that and all things yard work. Now I enjoy it. Why? I don’t have to break up squabbles between my daughters, my wife isn’t looking at me like “why are you on the couch again?” and all that nonsense. I’m outside, headphones on, doing mindless work, and getting a decent workout in. My new house has 0.36 acres. The previous owner didn’t clean up in the fall. In addition to leaves, I’ve got a million helicopters all over the lawn. I’ve never seen so many before.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Very nice. How many hours do you think you have in that project?


my guess is somewhere around 12.  It was done over a few afternoons.  Knowing what I know now about it having done it once, if everything went smoothly the first time I suspect it could be done in something like 4-7 hours.  I don't have any sophisticated steel-cutting and shaping tools that would likely make it all go faster and give cleaner results, but those things cost money that I'm not in a position to spend, given that I am not trying to make my living doing this.  I have a hand-held power drill (make sure to use cobalt steel drill bits when drilling the steel, or you just break a bunch of bits; i wasted a lot of time trying and failing to drill the guard before I figured that out), a hack saw, a belt sander, a dremel tool, a lot of hand files, and a lot of sandpaper.  Cutting the slot on the guard to run the tang thru took some time and a lot of filing.  I initially tried to do a more complex design on the pommel but finally realized it wasn't going to come together like I envisioned so I scaled back to a simpler design.  I wasted a lot of time on that, maybe as much as three hours.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I used to despise that and all things yard work. Now I enjoy it. Why? I don’t have to break up squabbles between my daughters, my wife isn’t looking at me like “why are you on the couch again?” and all that nonsense. I’m outside, headphones on, doing mindless work, and getting a decent workout in. My new house has 0.36 acres. The previous owner didn’t clean up in the fall. In addition to leaves, I’ve got a million helicopters all over the lawn. I’ve never seen so many before.



Yup, don't hear the phone, don't hear my wife and daughter fighting, don't get told all I'm doing is sitting around the house playing on the computer all day (that's work actually). 0.75 acres of raking bliss, that was once pure, unadulterated, pain and torture. Go listen to the birds, the wind, the rake.....aaaaaahhhh


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 15, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> As a woman from Guangzhou (southern China) once said to me, "Southern Chinese eat anything with legs, except tables and chairs"
> 
> As my wife, Northern Chinese once said to me "Southern Chinese eat weird food"


Am also going to remember this for some people I know who are being incredibly racist and aggressively stereotyping...

The racism I've seen and heard has been quite bad :s


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 15, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> my guess is somewhere around 12.  It was done over a few afternoons.  Knowing what I know now about it having done it once, if everything went smoothly the first time I suspect it could be done in something like 4-7 hours.  I don't have any sophisticated steel-cutting and shaping tools that would likely make it all go faster and give cleaner results, but those things cost money that I'm not in a position to spend, given that I am not trying to make my living doing this.  I have a hand-held power drill (make sure to use cobalt steel drill bits when drilling the steel, or you just break a bunch of bits; i wasted a lot of time trying and failing to drill the guard before I figured that out), a hack saw, a belt sander, a dremel tool, a lot of hand files, and a lot of sandpaper.  Cutting the slot on the guard to run the tang thru took some time and a lot of filing.  I initially tried to do a more complex design on the pommel but finally realized it wasn't going to come together like I envisioned so I scaled back to a simpler design.  I wasted a lot of time on that, maybe as much as three hours.


Seems like a good way to while away a few afternoons, with something you can look at later and say, “I did that. “


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 15, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I used to despise that and all things yard work. Now I enjoy it. Why? I don’t have to break up squabbles between my daughters, my wife isn’t looking at me like “why are you on the couch again?” and all that nonsense. I’m outside, headphones on, doing mindless work, and getting a decent workout in. My new house has 0.36 acres. The previous owner didn’t clean up in the fall. In addition to leaves, I’ve got a million helicopters all over the lawn. I’ve never seen so many before.


JR, what do you mean by 'helicopters'?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Seems like a good way to while away a few afternoons, with something you can look at later and say, “I did that. “


Oh absolutely, and I’ve made some for friends in the past.  Made a little money that way but it’s a small clientele for that kind of thing.  I could never charge enough money to justify the labor so it has been something to do for fun.  If this method turns out to reliably faster, the money could actually be worth the labor once in a while.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 15, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> JR, what do you mean by 'helicopters'?


Maple seeds. They spin around as they’re falling, hence the name. And they’re a real pain to get out of the lawn once they’ve been there a little while.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Am also going to remember this for some people I know who are being incredibly racist and aggressively stereotyping...
> 
> The racism I've seen and heard has been quite bad :s



Thought of another one you might want to tell the racists....or maybe you don't

That same Southern Chinese woman told me
"Southern Chinese argue, Northern Chinese hit"

When I was dating my wife, I asked her about this and she said
"its true, Southerns talk to much, hitting is easier"


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 15, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Maple seeds. They spin around as they’re falling, hence the name. And they’re a real pain to get out of the lawn once they’ve been there a little while.
> View attachment 22800


Maybe a yard rake behind a mower?


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Am also going to remember this for some people I know who are being incredibly racist and aggressively stereotyping...
> 
> The racism I've seen and heard has been quite bad :s



I know I usually come off as a nice guy, but I'm not. I hate everybody equally.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 15, 2020)

Buka said:


> I know I usually come off as a nice guy, but I'm not. I hate everybody equally.


Reminds me of a line from Full Metal Jacket...

“There is no racial bigotry here. I do not look down upon (insert practically every racist slur here). In here, you are all equally worthless.”

God I love that movie. According to my grandfather who was a Marine during the Korean War, that movie really wasn’t much of an exaggeration.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 15, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Maybe a yard rake behind a mower?


I’ve got a push mower, so no go on that one. I have to see how long it’ll take to mow the lawn before I decide if I should buy a ride on mower. I think I’m going to get a small rear engine mower. My over/under time for mowing is about 45 minutes with the push mower. I’m on 0.36 acres.

You’d think my mulching mower at its lowest setting would get a good amount of them, but my test area showed me it didn’t do anything for them. I think a big part of that is because it wasn’t cleaned up in the fall and basically embedded. My previous house had some but were never an issue.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thought of another one you might want to tell the racists....or maybe you don't
> 
> That same Southern Chinese woman told me
> "Southern Chinese argue, Northern Chinese hit"
> ...


Haha classic


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 16, 2020)

Buka said:


> I know I usually come off as a nice guy, but I'm not. I hate everybody equally.


Hahaha love it! It's still equality! XD


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> i just finished rebuilding this one, a Willow Leaf Dao, so named as the blade is thinner than the wide Oxtail Dao.  I'm getting to prefer the willow leaf, even tho the oxtail seems to be more common.  I find the wide blade of the oxtail to create a more cumbersome weapon.
> 
> In the past, I rebuilt hilts by bronze casting, which is a lengthy multi-step process.  I've liked the results, but the amount of time and work that goes into it can encourage me to avoid it.  This time I took a different approach and cut the pieces out of steel bar that I got from Lowes.  I actually cut the tang off the original blade and reshaped the bottom 6-7 inches of blade into a new tang.  I then cut the guard from 1/4 inch steel plate, and the two pieces of the pommel from 3/8 inch steel plate.  The grip is strips of hickory.  I shaped it all and fit it to the tang with heavy grade two-part epoxy and 1/4 inch steel pins.
> 
> ...


Finished another sword.  Chinese import, taiji style blade, i stripped off and discarded the hilt and scabbard and built new ones.  Wood is curly maple finished with linseed oil.  Guard and Pommel are steel, metal fittings on scabbard are cast bronze.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 18, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Finished another sword.  Chinese import, taiji style blade, i stripped off and discarded the hilt and scabbard and built new ones.  Wood is curly maple finished with linseed oil.  Guard and Pommel are steel, metal fittings on scabbard are cast bronze.


Beautiful work.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you sir.  I’ve got one more almost finished, I ought to be able to post pictures in another day or two.  It’s a Chinese oxtail dao, the wide-bladed saber-type sword.  Dao actually translates as “knife” but I usually describe it as a saber for those who may not be familiar with them.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 18, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Thank you sir.  I’ve got one more almost finished, I ought to be able to post pictures in another day or two.  It’s a Chinese oxtail dao, the wide-bladed saber-type sword.  Dao actually translates as “knife” but I usually describe it as a saber for those who may not be familiar with them.


I look forward to seeing it. How big is a dao, typically?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 18, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I look forward to seeing it. How big is a dao, typically?


The one I am working on now has a blade length of about 31 1/2 inches, and is fairly large.  I prefer a shorter one, more like 24-26 inches.  I’ve used big ones but they are heavy and even when I rebuild them and put some weight in the pommel, the balance  is still in the blade so I feel like big ones are just plain hard to use.  Bagua actually uses a giant dao, I rebuilt one years ago and gave it to my previous Sifu who trains in that.  I don’t remember how long the blade is, maybe 38-40 inches and really wide, and thick spine, but the grip was probably 10 inches and I put a hefty guard and pommel, the total weight I think is about 7-8 pounds or so, it really is a monster.

I actually prefer the willow-leaf dao, it has a more slender blade and isn’t so blade-heavy.  I rebuild one recently, blade is about 24 3/4 inches, posted those pictures previously.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 19, 2020)

I don’t know how people can deal with the whole lockdown thing. I was told to stay home for a week due to my allergies acting up (I understand no one wants to take chances), went back for a day, then had to report exposure to a person who may have been Covid positive; so another week. I was losing my mind. 

The Covid positive was just plain stupid. My brother in law owns a barbershop, so he had to get tested to reopen. On a Sunday, they told him he tested positive for antibodies and negative for the active virus. I see him for an hour on Monday. Thursday night he gets a call from the department of health saying he’s positive for the active virus. It was the same test, not a new test. Huh??? What happened to his test from Sunday to Thursday? And he hasn’t been sick for over a year. I reported it that night, got tested the next morning, and got results (negative) the following Monday. Good enough to get quarantined for my entire work week (Thursday-Sunday).

On the plus side, I got a bunch of home improvement projects done. Ripped up annoying bushes and replaced with patio pavers, cleaned up the garage only to have it be a disaster all over again; stuff like that.

My heart goes out to people who’ve been locked down since March. No idea how you’re dealing with that.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I look forward to seeing it. How big is a dao, typically?


Pictures of Dao attached.  I screwed it up a little but it might not be visible in the pictures.  Where the guard meets with the scabbard does not line up straight, there is a 3 millimeter gap at the edge-side of the blade.  This is the first scabbard I have made for this kind of sword and the shape and design of the blade makes the scabbard a little tricky.  In the end I just failed to get it quite right and I realized I didn't check it all before I put everything together in a permanent way so I cannot take it apart and make any adjustments.  Oh well, it's a learning process and I'll approach it with more caution next time.

The wood of the grip and scabbard are curly maple finished in linseed oil.  The guard and pommel are steel.  The metal fittings on the scabbard are cast bronze.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 19, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t know how people can deal with the whole lockdown thing. I was told to stay home for a week due to my allergies acting up (I understand no one wants to take chances), went back for a day, then had to report exposure to a person who may have been Covid positive; so another week. I was losing my mind.
> 
> The Covid positive was just plain stupid. My brother in law owns a barbershop, so he had to get tested to reopen. On a Sunday, they told him he tested positive for antibodies and negative for the active virus. I see him for an hour on Monday. Thursday night he gets a call from the department of health saying he’s positive for the active virus. It was the same test, not a new test. Huh??? What happened to his test from Sunday to Thursday? And he hasn’t been sick for over a year. I reported it that night, got tested the next morning, and got results (negative) the following Monday. Good enough to get quarantined for my entire work week (Thursday-Sunday).
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd have been able to deal with it. I had to keep working to pay bills, so I've been driving DoorDash the whole time (except the 2 weeks I spent in quarantine early on after being in contact with a real active case). When I was quarantined, I was about stir crazy after just a few days, so I don't think I'd have done well being stuck around the house all this time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 19, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Pictures of Dao attached.  I screwed it up a little but it might not be visible in the pictures.  Where the guard meets with the scabbard does not line up straight, there is a 3 millimeter gap at the edge-side of the blade.  This is the first scabbard I have made for this kind of sword and the shape and design of the blade makes the scabbard a little tricky.  In the end I just failed to get it quite right and I realized I didn't check it all before I put everything together in a permanent way so I cannot take it apart and make any adjustments.  Oh well, it's a learning process and I'll approach it with more caution next time.
> 
> The wood of the grip and scabbard are curly maple finished in linseed oil.  The guard and pommel are steel.  The metal fittings on the scabbard are cast bronze.


More nice work. Those little alignments between un-joined parts are always tricky, regrardless of the project in question. It looks like it would have been correctable right up until that permanent joining thing, but it's not very noticeable - I probably wouldn't have seen it if you hadn't pointed it out. Of course, to you, it probably feels like a 30-degree gap lit up with a "look here" sign. All my woodworking mistakes are like that to me.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 19, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> More nice work. Those little alignments between un-joined parts are always tricky, regrardless of the project in question. It looks like it would have been correctable right up until that permanent joining thing, but it's not very noticeable - I probably wouldn't have seen it if you hadn't pointed it out. Of course, to you, it probably feels like a 30-degree gap lit up with a "look here" sign. All my woodworking mistakes are like that to me.


Yeah, that’s about right.  Although it honestly might have been earlier, when I did the woodworking for the scabbard years ago, which I just finished now.  The blade fit well enough, but what I didn’t recognize until the hilt was done, was that it wouldn’t have aligned quite right anyways.  Even if I caught it before final assembly and made the adjustment, it would have created some other unusual and odd lines.  So I think one way or the other there would have been something odd about it and the next time I do one like this I’ll keep a closer watch on it to catch it from the beginning.

But yes, I feel like it shoots up a flair and wants to draw attention to itself from miles around.  That’s the psychology of being the maker, I am painfully aware of every error, including those that others might wave off as inconsequential. 

I’ve got a picture of the error.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 19, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Yeah, that’s about right.  Although it honestly might have been earlier, when I did the woodworking for the scabbard years ago, which I just finished now.  The blade fit well enough, but what I didn’t recognize until the hilt was done, was that it wouldn’t have aligned quite right anyways.  Even if I caught it before final assembly and made the adjustment, it would have created some other unusual and odd lines.  So I think one way or the other there would have been something odd about it and the next time I do one like this I’ll keep a closer watch on it to catch it from the beginning.
> 
> But yes, I feel like it shoots up a flair and wants to draw attention to itself from miles around.  That’s the psychology of being the maker, I am painfully aware of every error, including those that others might wave off as inconsequential.
> 
> I’ve got a picture of the error.


OH DEAR GOD!!! RUN!!!!!!

Er, I mean...not that bad, really.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 24, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> During pandemic lock down have you found any new hobbies or things that you really enjoy doing?  Or old hobbies or passions that you now have time to start again?
> 
> During this virus lock down and social distancing that pretty much puts most martial arts in a category of things not to do.  At least no sparring or classes with other people.  So what do you do in your free time that gives you joy? Looking for some tips for myself


Back when I was young I really wanted to do parkour. I stopped eventually since I never understood how to train for it. Considering all the free time I have during the pandemic, and since I live in the UK I can go out, I have started giving it another go.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 24, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Back when I was young I really wanted to do parkour. I stopped eventually since I never understood how to train for it. Considering all the free time I have during the pandemic, and since I live in the UK I can go out, I have started giving it another go.


I’ve always wanted to find some parkour guys and learn their approach to teaching a roll. I’ve seen videos, but I’d like to see them teaching it.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have all sorts of hobbies now. For starters commenting on threads like this one.

Most of my hobbies weren't effected by the lockdown thank goodness for that...


Lastly, thinking of things I enjoy doing with my free time so I can post them here.

My only real hobbies effected are martial arts and movie theater. I think my favorite movie theater will be fine ,but I noticed another movie theater shut down for good. The sad part is the one that shut down had tons of customers everyday before the lockdown.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 24, 2020)

donald1 said:


> I have all sorts of hobbies now. For starters commenting on threads like this one.
> 
> Most of my hobbies weren't effected by the lockdown thank goodness for that...
> 
> ...


On the plus side, drive-in theaters seem to be making a comeback out of this.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Back when I was young I really wanted to do parkour. I stopped eventually since I never understood how to train for it. Considering all the free time I have during the pandemic, and since I live in the UK I can go out, I have started giving it another go.


Awesome man... I did parkour for a bit a few years ago, it's alot of fun. Loved getting creative with it and flowing from one thing to another... and I just tried to figure stuff out on my own. Wall runs and vaults were my favourites... and of course jumping over every single thing I could haha. Have fun!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 24, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Awesome man... I did parkour for a bit a few years ago, it's alot of fun. Loved getting creative with it and flowing from one thing to another... and I just tried to figure stuff out on my own. Wall runs and vaults were my favourites... and of course jumping over every single thing I could haha. Have fun!


Thanks, I am practising basics right now, just tons of repetition of safety vault, precision jumping and landing daily.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 1, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> On the plus side, drive-in theaters seem to be making a comeback out of this.



None of that stuff near my area sadly. Kudos to them for staying open I guess.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 2, 2020)

I did some work on a dao that I had rebuilt years ago using a bronze casting for the guard and pommel.  My recent steel work is cleaner, but this was done a long time ago and is still vastly improved from the original.  Anyways, the blade is thick and heavy, almost like a meat cleaver.  It’s a Lung Chuan heavyweight import.  

I was thinking about redoing the hilt in steel, but I used a heavy grade epoxy/hardener as well as the tang nut to assemble it, so there is no taking it apart without severely damaging it, including damaging the tang and blade.  But I’ve always felt like it was still just heavy and unwieldy.  So I cut the blade down a bit, shortened it by about 3 1/8 inches or so, narrowed the blade near the end, and just reshaped and modified it.  This cut maybe 4-5 ounces from the weight, and shortening the blade makes it feel more lively.  It’s not a perfect result, but is an improvement on my previous rebuild.

I have a similar pair of double dao that I had also rebuilt with  bronze casting, and I did a similar job of cutting the blades down and reshaping them a bit.

Each dao now weighs about 2 pounds 14-15 ounces, down from approximately 3 pounds 2-3 ounces.

Pictures are attached.  The single dao has a before picture, I forgot to take a before picture of the pair.  

I did this work this morning.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 2, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> On the plus side, drive-in theaters seem to be making a comeback out of this.


Our work had an employee family night at a local drive-in. Rented the place just for us and gave us $20 a car in snack bar credit.

I hadn’t been to the drive-in in a good 30 years. It was like time stood still. Snack bar was still in the 70s, still had the poles up from the speakers in between cars (but no speakers). And movies that were a few years old - Zootopia and The Incredibles double feature. It was great. And great of our company to do that for us.

But I quickly realized why they’re all but extinct. They haven’t upgraded anything beyond using FM radio broadcast for the sound. And they’re all playing old movies. I’ve looked at the listings to take my daughters again or even a date night with my wife. Movies aren’t old enough to be classics, and are several years old. I think they’d be significantly more successful if the renovated things and played current movies. Maybe not though, as I’m sure they probably thought of it and tried it. I mean, I’m no expert and I came up with that, so I’m quite sure someone else did too.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 2, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Our work had an employee family night at a local drive-in. Rented the place just for us and gave us $20 a car in snack bar credit.
> 
> I hadn’t been to the drive-in in a good 30 years. It was like time stood still. Snack bar was still in the 70s, still had the poles up from the speakers in between cars (but no speakers). And movies that were a few years old - Zootopia and The Incredibles double feature. It was great. And great of our company to do that for us.
> 
> But I quickly realized why they’re all but extinct. They haven’t upgraded anything beyond using FM radio broadcast for the sound. And they’re all playing old movies. I’ve looked at the listings to take my daughters again or even a date night with my wife. Movies aren’t old enough to be classics, and are several years old. I think they’d be significantly more successful if the renovated things and played current movies. Maybe not though, as I’m sure they probably thought of it and tried it. I mean, I’m no expert and I came up with that, so I’m quite sure someone else did too.


We still have a drive-in in our town. Only two left in middle TN. It opens regularly in the spring and early fall when it is comfortable to leave the windows down. The FM sound is good but it never shows movies when they first come out. I would say within a one year period usually. It is the drive-in or the 7 screen cinema for us. It seems to do good when open. Some of the best junk food around.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 3, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> We still have a drive-in in our town. Only two left in middle TN. It opens regularly in the spring and early fall when it is comfortable to leave the windows down. The FM sound is good but it never shows movies when they first come out. I would say within a one year period usually. It is the drive-in or the 7 screen cinema for us. It seems to do good when open. Some of the best junk food around.


Through a Google search, we have 3 within a 30 minute-ish drive in our area. None of them have anything playing worth seeing. Maybe the current bubonic plague putting a halt on Hollywood is the reason? Hopefully that’s the case.

I’d honestly rather go to the drive-in than a traditional theater, regardless of the current state of affairs. We can bring lawn chairs, the kids can lay down in the back of the SUV in their pajamas, we can bring something to eat like a sub or pizza; stuff like that. I’d even pay more per person. But if there’s not something worth seeing, how many times am I going to go back?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 25, 2020)

New castings.  Arrowheads cast in 80% silver.  Gonna put a loop on them so they can be worn as a pendant.  

And they can be hafted on an arrow shaft as well.  Fully functional.


----------



## Buka (Aug 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> New castings.  Arrowheads cast in 80% silver.  Gonna put a loop on them so they can be worn as a pendant.
> 
> And they can be hafted on an arrow shaft as well.  Fully functional.



Nice!


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> New castings.  Arrowheads cast in 80% silver.  Gonna put a loop on them so they can be worn as a pendant.
> 
> And they can be hafted on an arrow shaft as well.  Fully functional.


That is really cool.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 26, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> New castings.  Arrowheads cast in 80% silver.  Gonna put a loop on them so they can be worn as a pendant.
> 
> And they can be hafted on an arrow shaft as well.  Fully functional.


Very cool. I’d love to learn to make metal stuff.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 26, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Very cool. I’d love to learn to make metal stuff.


It has been a fun hobbie of mine for close to twenty years now.  Have made a little money too, as a side business.  Enough to pay for all my equipment at least, and probably a bit more.


----------



## Kurtosis (Aug 27, 2020)

I only watch Netflix series during the lockdown, I'm almost done binge watching all my favorite series too.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 27, 2020)

Kurtosis said:


> I only watch Netflix series during the lockdown, I'm almost done binge watching all my favorite series too.


Welcome to the forum Kurtosis  (coolest name too haha..)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 27, 2020)

I’ve taken up archery in recent months. It’s the martial art you can practice at a safe social distance. Lot of fun, but I’ve got lot of work to do before I get competent.

I’ve also been learning the tin whistle. For some reason I haven’t been motivated to pick the guitar back up, but I get in at least an hour per day on the whistle.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’ve taken up archery in recent months. It’s the martial art you can practice at a safe social distance. Lot of fun, but I’ve got lot of work to do before I get competent.
> 
> I’ve also been learning the tin whistle. For some reason I haven’t been motivated to pick the guitar back up, but I get in at least an hour per day on the whistle.


I go t in to bow hunting for several years. I am left handed which seemed to make it harder. At least that is what I am blaming my poor accuracy on.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 27, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I go t in to bow hunting for several years. I am left handed which seemed to make it harder. At least that is what I am blaming my poor accuracy on.


I've been getting private lessons, which is greatly speeding up my progress. I've got a long ways to go before I'm any good, but I think it would be taking me a lot longer without the guidance from my coach.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’ve taken up archery in recent months. It’s the martial art you can practice at a safe social distance. Lot of fun, but I’ve got lot of work to do before I get competent.
> 
> I’ve also been learning the tin whistle. For some reason I haven’t been motivated to pick the guitar back up, but I get in at least an hour per day on the whistle.


Nice!  What kind of bow are you shooting?

I’m mostly self-taught, grew up shooting in the back yard.  Had a bit of archery instruction as a phys-ed class in middle school.  Haven’t been out to actually shoot in a long time, but I pull my bows regularly to keep up the strength.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 27, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Nice!  What kind of bow are you shooting?
> 
> I’m mostly self-taught, grew up shooting in the back yard.  Had a bit of archery instruction as a phys-ed class in middle school.  Haven’t been out to actually shoot in a long time, but I pull my bows regularly to keep up the strength.


It's a traditional recurve. No arrow rest or sights, just the bare basics,
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GBVDDGG/
I was originally going to use it for LARPing (using blunts), but that's on hold until after the pandemic. In the meantime I'm working on building my fundamentals.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It's a traditional recurve. No arrow rest or sights, just the bare basics,
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GBVDDGG/
> I was originally going to use it for LARPing (using blunts), but that's on hold until after the pandemic. In the meantime I'm working on building my fundamentals.


I’m not familiar with that maker, but I shoot a similar style bow, Eastern recurve.  I have a short little Grózer and a longer Kassai.  I like the Grózer best because it is compact but has a full draw, great if you are in heavy brush it’s less cumbersome.  

I’ve got another recurve, more of a Western style with an arrow rest, right-handed.  I find that I am less comfortable with it, I discovered I prefer a bow without an arrow rest.  

And I have the bow I grew up with, my Dad’s fiberglass straight bow, it’s probably 70 years old and still shoots fine.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 27, 2020)

I want to take up cow bell.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 27, 2020)

Started up golf. I had golf lessons when I was 9 or 10, was better than average for someone that age, but have touched clubs 3 times at most since then. Started going to the range again and 19 year old me could kick my *** there. Tried going to a course yesterday, but the wait for all of them was 2 hours when we went and me/my dad didn't feel like waiting.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 27, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I want to take up cow bell.


We need more cow bell, ala SNL.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 28, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> We need more cow bell, ala SNL.


I’ve got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell!


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 28, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I want to take up cow bell.


I hear it's only for the shakers and moovers...


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell!


"Really explore the studio space this time."

And since that skit, you can't un-hear the cow bell in the actual song.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 28, 2020)

Steve said:


> "Really explore the studio space this time."
> 
> And since that skit, you can't un-hear the cow bell in the actual song.


Yeah. Every time that song’s playing, somehow that cowbell is front and center. And all I can visualize is Gene Frenkle exploring the studio space. And Bruce Dickinson lol.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 28, 2020)

Now I have to post the video, in case any of the 3 people on earth who haven’t seen it are here.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 29, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Now I have to post the video, in case any of the 3 people on earth who haven’t seen it are here.


Yeah first time I've ever seen or even heard of that skit hahaha, gold!!! I did not know that that's where the phrase originated!

#educated


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Now I have to post the video, in case any of the 3 people on earth who haven’t seen it are here.





_Simon_ said:


> Yeah first time I've ever seen or even heard of that skit hahaha, gold!!! I did not know that that's where the phrase originated!
> 
> #educated


Alright.  Now if we can just get the other two people on Earth who haven’t seen it....


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2020)

Almost six months since this thread started, when the hell will this end?

I'm about to restart an old hobby, writing screenplays. Just bought a new Mac computer and the program needed, should be here in a couple more days. I'm kind of pumped up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2020)

I am rediscovering Chen Style Taijiquan, damn the knees and hips full speed ahead


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 29, 2020)

Buka said:


> Almost six months since this thread started, when the hell will this end?
> 
> I'm about to restart an old hobby, writing screenplays. Just bought a new Mac computer and the program needed, should be here in a couple more days. I'm kind of pumped up.


I’m hoping to restart an old hobby eventually: having a job.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 30, 2020)

Buka said:


> Almost six months since this thread started, when the hell will this end?
> 
> I'm about to restart an old hobby, writing screenplays. Just bought a new Mac computer and the program needed, should be here in a couple more days. I'm kind of pumped up.


Good for you Buka. Is it a pure hobby or can you sell your work? I hope you have fun with it either way. 

It is very different in the southeast, or should I say much the same. I have had to travel some for work but the farthest I have been is Ohio. Brother is it different there and one can easily see how stymied things can get. There are some things in manufacturing (particularly assembly) that are near impossible to do per the current guidelines. 
Numbers overall have been going down (even when the media tried to say they were going up) and TN saw the same peak back in April/May and have trended down ever since. It is still impossible to differentiate typical cold/flu related illnesses/deaths from C-19 because of how things are being reported recorded. When a representative from the federal medical commission is on record saying people who had C-19 at the time of death, regardless of C.O.D. will be recorded as a C-19 statistic, you know the numbers are being inflated and manipulated. I put a video on the forum about this a while back. 
One Fxxked up world right now. I just try to stay out of it and do my jobs. 

I was at Walmart with my wife yesterday (date night) and started wondering how well grocers and stores like Walmart, Kroger, etc... must be doing. Dry good, canned goods, and even produce has to be going quite well this year. Makes me believe this year has been more of an economic shift in focus but at the end of the day the big bucket will be about as full as always. One thing is certain; there will damn sure be a state by state tax hike to help pay back all the federal funding going on.


----------



## Buka (Aug 30, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Good for you Buka. Is it a pure hobby or can you sell your work? I hope you have fun with it either way.



I sold a couple some years ago, optioned a few more. Hollywood will be hungry for content when this pandemic goes away, looking forward to helping them out. 

It's kind of fun coming up with the concepts, putting them together is always a pain in the butt.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 30, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Good for you Buka. Is it a pure hobby or can you sell your work? I hope you have fun with it either way.
> 
> It is very different in the southeast, or should I say much the same. I have had to travel some for work but the farthest I have been is Ohio. Brother is it different there and one can easily see how stymied things can get. There are some things in manufacturing (particularly assembly) that are near impossible to do per the current guidelines.
> Numbers overall have been going down (even when the media tried to say they were going up) and TN saw the same peak back in April/May and have trended down ever since. It is still impossible to differentiate typical cold/flu related illnesses/deaths from C-19 because of how things are being reported recorded. When a representative from the federal medical commission is on record saying people who had C-19 at the time of death, regardless of C.O.D. will be recorded as a C-19 statistic, you know the numbers are being inflated and manipulated. I put a video on the forum about this a while back.
> ...


I'll bite. Disagree with what?


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 30, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I'll bite. Disagree with what?


We all know you didn’t take your wife on a date to Walmart. Way too classy for you.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 30, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> We all know you didn’t take your wife on a date to Walmart. Way too classy for you.


You know the sad truth is that I really did. We go about every 2-3 months and end up spending about $500 so it was an Expensive date night.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 30, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You know the sad truth is that I really did. We go about every 2-3 months and end up spending about $500 so it was an Expensive date night.


I love the south.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I love the south.


Me too brother.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Me too brother.


Home Depot would be a great date night. We’d spend a couple hundred dollars on Milwaukee tools and materials to make stuff. I’d be the only one on a date though. She’d consider it anything other than a date. 

I guess I really do have some red neck in me


----------



## Buka (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> I love the south.



And the best food in the country, in my opinion.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> And the best food in the country, in my opinion.


New Orleans has the best food I’ve ever eaten. Not even close.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

Finishing up on cleaning out the garage. Hopefully by the end of my weekend (Wednesday). Everything got thrown in there when we bought the house in November.

Once that’s done, I can finally set up the wood shop. I’ve got to make a dog house for the puppy we’re getting mid October. Then some odd and end stuff. Then new living room furniture. Then a new bedroom set.

Got an awesome DeWalt table saw and Hitachi miter saw sitting in their boxes just waiting for me to have the space to put them to work. Snatched them up dirt cheap on sale.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Finishing up on cleaning out the garage. Hopefully by the end of my weekend (Wednesday). Everything got thrown in there when we bought the house in November.
> 
> Once that’s done, I can finally set up the wood shop. I’ve got to make a dog house for the puppy we’re getting mid October. Then some odd and end stuff. Then new living room furniture. Then a new bedroom set.
> 
> Got an awesome DeWalt table saw and Hitachi miter saw sitting in their boxes just waiting for me to have the space to put them to work. Snatched them up dirt cheap on sale.


Sounds awesome.  I dream of having enough room to set up a semi-permanent shop.  I have to pull everything out, set it up, tear it down at the end of the day (or weekend) and then repeat.  The table saw is on a quasi-portable stand, and the miter saw goes onto a frame that I can fold up and stow away.  I would love to get a router and router table set up, too.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> And the best food in the country, in my opinion.


I've found great food every where I've been.  Just get what the locals are most proud of, and you can't go wrong.

Right now, I'm eating a lot of Ethiopian food.  During the pandemic, as a way to maintain contact with our neighbors, we've been cooking for each other.  It's primarily a group of four families, but others join in the fun every once in awhile.  Nothing formal.  I usually stick with BBQ, but I made a bunch of tuna casserole after I learned that none of the other three families had ever had it before.  For the record, my tuna casserole is really good.  Not bragging... it's just a fact.  In return, I get a lot of Ethiopian and Indian food.  I can't complain.  It's awesome.  

It's also a great way to avoid eating too much sweets.  I can make a cake and give most of it away.


----------



## Buka (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> New Orleans has the best food I’ve ever eaten. Not even close.



I really like New Orleans food, too. 

But Alabama, oh man, Alabama has some serious chow.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

Steve said:


> I've found great food every where I've been.  Just get what the locals are most proud of, and you can't go wrong.
> 
> Right now, I'm eating a lot of Ethiopian food.  During the pandemic, as a way to maintain contact with our neighbors, we've been cooking for each other.  It's primarily a group of four families, but others join in the fun every once in awhile.  Nothing formal.  I usually stick with BBQ, but I made a bunch of tuna casserole after I learned that none of the other three families had ever had it before.  For the record, my tuna casserole is really good.  Not bragging... it's just a fact.  In return, I get a lot of Ethiopian and Indian food.  I can't complain.  It's awesome.
> 
> It's also a great way to avoid eating too much sweets.  I can make a cake and give most of it away.


Sounds like a great community.

I want to get rolling and folding table saw and miter saw stands. They’re just too expensive to justify for me. I got a hell of a good deal on my miter saw - $79 for a hitachi 10” saw brand new at Lowe’s. It’s currently $175. The stand would easily cost more than the saw itself.

I got my 8 1/4” DeWalt table saw for $299, normally $399. The stand I want costs $160, which is a little more than half of what I paid for the saw.

I’ll make my own stands. I’ve got some good plans I’ve been eyeing up.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

Buka said:


> I really like New Orleans food, too.
> 
> But Alabama, oh man, Alabama has some serious chow.


Alabama is one of the handful of states I haven’t been to.

And in New Orleans, I’m not talking about high-end eateries like Emril’s (which was excellent), but the local hole-in-the-wall type places. I’d love a Po’ Boy right now. A fried oyster or alligator Po’ Boy would so hit the spot. Mufaletta sandwich too. They use these amazing seasonings that are just so perfect. Unlike anywhere else I’ve been.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Alabama is one of the handful of states I haven’t been to.
> 
> And in New Orleans, I’m not talking about high-end eateries like Emril’s (which was excellent), but the local hole-in-the-wall type places. I’d love a Po’ Boy right now. A fried oyster or alligator Po’ Boy would so hit the spot. Mufaletta sandwich too. They use these amazing seasonings that are just so perfect. Unlike anywhere else I’ve been.


Similar in San Francisco.  Hole-in-the-wall taquerias, Vietnamese and and Thai restaurants are frequently awesome.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 31, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Finishing up on cleaning out the garage. Hopefully by the end of my weekend (Wednesday). Everything got thrown in there when we bought the house in November.
> 
> Once that’s done, I can finally set up the wood shop. I’ve got to make a dog house for the puppy we’re getting mid October. Then some odd and end stuff. Then new living room furniture. Then a new bedroom set.
> 
> Got an awesome DeWalt table saw and Hitachi miter saw sitting in their boxes just waiting for me to have the space to put them to work. Snatched them up dirt cheap on sale.


You know it's funny. Our dad was a carpenter/general contractor and my two brothers are as well. Growing up it was just part of your summer days working with dad. I can do general carpentry OK but am by no means a finish man and certainly not a furniture builder. I just never had the bone for it. Put a wrench or a wire or a computer in front of me and I do okay. I can swing a hammer and frame and it will be square and plumb but it will not be as 'pretty' as some.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 31, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You know it's funny. Our dad was a carpenter/general contractor and my two brothers are as well. Growing up it was just part of your summer days working with dad. I can do general carpentry OK but am by no means a finish man and certainly not a furniture builder. I just never had the bone for it. Put a wrench or a wire or a computer in front of me and I do okay. I can swing a hammer and frame and it will be square and plumb but it will not be as 'pretty' as some.


Maybe I should define furniture...
End tables, console tables, night stands, stuff like that. Bed frame too, although it won’t be weight bearing as my current bed frame (adjustable bed) has legs and is fully supported; the one I’ll make will simply go around it for aesthetics. No couches, chairs, etc. Especially no dresser. I am looking forward to trying to make some outdoor chairs/couches for next summer though. That stuff is so expensive, so I’ll try my hand at it.

I’m good at stuff like that. Needing to cut and fasten every joint perfectly fits into my OCD. It takes me far longer than most others to build stuff like that. Not because I don’t know what I’m doing; it’s because I get way too OCD about it.

I’ll take pics of projects.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Ooooh, new thing that I've enjoyed during lockdown: seeing how long it takes for my neighbours to take their bins back in after collection.

That and sitting in my backyard listening to and watching all the birdies that come play in our trees


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 1, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Maybe I should define furniture...
> End tables, console tables, night stands, stuff like that. Bed frame too, although it won’t be weight bearing as my current bed frame (adjustable bed) has legs and is fully supported; the one I’ll make will simply go around it for aesthetics. No couches, chairs, etc. Especially no dresser. I am looking forward to trying to make some outdoor chairs/couches for next summer though. That stuff is so expensive, so I’ll try my hand at it.
> 
> I’m good at stuff like that. Needing to cut and fasten every joint perfectly fits into my OCD. It takes me far longer than most others to build stuff like that. Not because I don’t know what I’m doing; it’s because I get way too OCD about it.
> ...


I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Ooooh, new thing that I've enjoyed during lockdown: seeing how long it takes for my neighbours to take their bins back in after collection.
> 
> That and sitting in my backyard listening to and watching all the birdies that come play in our trees


Make a squirrel obstacle course!


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> Make a squirrel obstacle course!


Hahaha love it, the music is perfect for that first vid XD

Alrighty I shall get to work... now to find a squirrel.....


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Hahaha love it, the music is perfect for that first vid XD
> 
> Alrighty I shall get to work... now to find a squirrel.....


Oh I think if you build the course and put some bird seed out, they'll find you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> Oh I think if you build the course and put some bird seed out, they'll find you.


XD you have a point there!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 10, 2020)

@Flying Crane you'd be proud!

Firstly, I was never really a weapons guy, haven't done any training with them, but always preferred empty hand stuff.

Come 2020! A few weeks ago as a part of one online class I frequently do, Sensei said we would do a session utilising the jo, but mainly to enhance our body connection, flow and learning fluid action from our body's centre. To enhance and deepen our understanding of karate principles. So, not having a jo, I went for a rummage outside the backyard, finding a broken off smooth wooden broom handle. Perfect! I taped over any sharp bits, and it worked beautifully!

The Goju ryu online sessions I've been doing, the also practice with Filipino sticks. So today they said we'd be using these on Wednesday, and said to chop a broom handle in half, the length for each stick being about from your armpit to your wrist joint.

Hmmm, really didn't want to cut up my professional grade jo... so outside I went. Round the side of our house there's lots of, shall we say... crap, so thought there's gotta be something (seriously, there's a bath tub, TWO boats, chairs, a lovely table which we resurrected, bike with no wheels etc... we do not however live in a dilapidated part of town! XD).

Was looking there for a bit, not finding anything, until I noticed some very tall thin trees. *lightbulb bing moment!!!* I grabbed a rusty old saw that we had (yes... another thing just layin' around...), and chopped it up!

Thought I did a pretty decent job, perfect length, it's a little wet inside the branch on any exposed areas (unsure of the type of tree..), so I'm letting them dry out a bit and they shall do nicely! They're not rounded at the ends so not sure what to do about that... but I'll mainly be holding them just before the end I'd assume (unlike the jo, which apparently you can hold cupping the end slightly). Might still tape over any rough bits unless anyone has any other suggestions..

'Tis fun these little adventures and thinking outside the box 

Pictures:
- jo
- 2x "Filipino sticks"


----------

